# Allsport Dynamics Wrist Braces



## xeric13x (Feb 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this brand? I need a really top quality, bullet proof brace cause if I brake my wrist again, it gets fused. I've been look at the IMC. I'd post pics of the brace and my wrist, but I don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## digitalpunk30 (Apr 10, 2012)

I do. I actually just responded to another post and suggested them. I have used an OH2 wrist brace from them for around 8 months, and it has been awesome. Still works as well as the first day I got it.


----------



## xeric13x (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Is it worth spending the large amount of money on? I've been riding with a brace the Dr. gave me after one of my surgeries which works pretty good surprisingly, but I have no mobility with it, it's HOT, and kinda gets in the way of my grip. I'm also not sure how bullet proof it is. Also, how noticeable is the OH2 when riding?


----------



## digitalpunk30 (Apr 10, 2012)

When I first started wearing it, it took a day or so to get used to, but it is actually really comfortable. I have the extension stop set at 0 degrees, so when I'm on the trail you can kind of hear a "clack-clack" as it hits the stop, but that's the only thing I notice occasionally. I definitely feel it was worth the money for me. The way it is designed I don't notice it interfering with my grip at all. I wear my glove over the outside, so I did get a glove that was one size up from normal. However, they will sew your glove right into the brace for you if you send them your glove. They will do that twice, for free, with the OH2. I'm not sure for the other braces. Another nice thing is all the interior parts are replaceable, for a really reasonable price. I have flown off my bike a number of times since getting it and it has definitely taken care of my wrist.

The reason I got mine was after a fall down an embankment last season, my ulna would pop up out of place at my wrist, and there were a number of odd crnchy things going on, and I couldn't really bear extension at all. I had xrays and I didn't break anything, but it was tasking forever to get in to the specialist to see what was wrong. I couldn't ride with my wrist like that so I just tried to find a brace that would work by myself, and after talking to Allsport Dynamics on the phone, I decided to just try it out. They finally got around to looking at my wrist, and I had surgery in March to reattach the extensor carpi ulnaris tendon, which was ripped off, and they pinned my ulna back where it belongs, and repaired a couple other tendons which I can't recall at the moment. I'm in a full arm cast still, which led me to read these forums out of riding withdrawl  For what its worth, my surgeons and pt specialist all said the OH2 is the best brace they have seen, at least for my type of injury. It has definitely been worth its weight in gold for me.


----------



## digitalpunk30 (Apr 10, 2012)

Also, I think the other braces they have contain the same type of double joint, so you still have mobility in your wrist. And at least some of them have adjustable extension stops, so you can set them to where you need them for your particular wrist.

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## uncreative (Apr 1, 2004)

i'm in the same boat, if my jack my wrist again its getting fused. I also have limited range of motion. I have an older version of their brace that is called the OTS. I use it dirtbiking, mountain biking, skiing, and road racing. i have fallen a few times on it and think it helped. i also work on my tumbling/falling skills from time to time and try to keep from putting a hand out when i go down. 

i've had it for several years now, and the pivots squeak a bit, but i'm sure if i put some lube on that would go away.


----------



## xeric13x (Feb 20, 2012)

Extremely helpful!! Thanks!! It's really good to read about this from someone that isn't a salesperson. At least you don't seem like one. haha. Sounds like you went thru a hell of an ordeal for a while. And it's not easy finding a good hand specialist that is a straight shooter and really knowledgable. Before my first surgery, my Dr. literally said "Your wrist is f***ed, but we'll do the best we can to fix it."

I considered the OH2, but wasn't sure if the price tag was worth it and was thinking about the IMC since it was cheaper. The brace I have won't hold up much longer if I keep riding with it and I still wear it around the house even though my last surgery was about a year ago. I have about 20* of extension on bad days and maybe 45* on good days mostly because of pain and stiffness.

If you still have pain from it after it all heals up, try Salonpas patches. Tiger Balm also works ok. Those are the best topical things I've found that work for the hurt, but not always. And if you don't want to take drugs, Turmeric and Brolemain(it's one thing) works ok for pain, but not always. I've just started taking Collagen Type 2 which is good for joints and is supposed to reduce pain from arthritis, but it could take up to 6 weeks to really notice anything. There is really nothing good OTC for pain relief. I've tried pretty much everything. Also, as a for around the house or a sleeping brace after you get out of the cast and just want a good comfortable splint, the Futuro Night Wrist Sleep Support is really soft and comfortable. It's a little odd to get used to because of a sand bag that sits in your palm, but the brace itself isn't heavy and becomes unnoticeable.

Hopefully it all heals up all good and you won't lose your whole summer!

Thanks again!


----------



## digitalpunk30 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sweet, that's pretty helpful to me too! I will keep some of that pain stuff on hand for when this comes off. I had to get recasted this morning because the cast was hitting the pins really bad, but if all goes well the cast and the pins will be out next Wednesday. I am hoping to be able to ride again by July and catch the last half of the race season here, but that is all up in the air still. I just got a new bike a week before my surgery too, I have ridden it all of ten minutes, hahaha 

It was really confusing and frustrating to me when I hurt my wrist last summer, because most of the braces I found might be ok for tooling around town, but they didn't really look up to the task of anything else. I am by no means the most amazing rider. But I do race xc (well, try anyway :thumbsup: ) , I commute everywhere in the city by bike, and I like to mess around on jumps and such as well. So I was glad I finally came across allsport dynamics. I'm definitely no salesperson, haha, but when I do have a good experience with a product I will tell people. Especially since it was so hard for me to find info when I needed it about wrist braces. 

Also, I'm pretty sure allsport licensed the OTS design to DonJoy as well- and that company works w/ doctors and insurance etc all the time, so you might be able to get one at least partially covered by insurance if you got a prescription from your doc.


----------



## digitalpunk30 (Apr 10, 2012)

uncreative, if this surgery doesn't work, they are shaving part of my ulna and fusing mine too  The doc already told me I will have to ride with the brace from now on, but I was already planning on that anyway.


----------



## uncreative (Apr 1, 2004)

best of luck digitalpunk. i went through a year of multiple surgeries, and then a few months of PT after that. i vividly remember that feeling of the cast pinching your flesh against the pins! 

the whole thing really sucked, but i appreciate being back on the bike that much more now. also, i met a guy who had his wrist fused and was still able to ride his dirt bike, so i don't think its the end of the world if it happens.


----------



## trevor_022 (May 22, 2013)

xeric13x,
do you have any experience with any other wrist braces? I experienced a pretty nasty spill on my road bike a couple weeks ago and jammed up my wrist pretty good. I surfed the internet for a few hours after it happened and ended up going with a brace at this link: Wrist Braces, Wrist Supports, Wrist Splints, Hand and Wrist Braces I called them before I ordered anything to figure out what I was even buying because I'm not very injury prone and they helped me out quite a bit. Any ideas for subsiding the wrist pain other than a brace and pain killers?
Thanks everybody!


----------



## xeric13x (Feb 20, 2012)

Obviously, I can't give medical advice, but just that works for me...

Ice and heat seems to help. Salonpas patches and Tiger Balm, but NOT at the same time. You will feel like you are in hell. And wash the Tiger Balm off your palm/fingers after applying. Stretching the joint also helps unless it causes too much pain. I've also noticed getting up and moving around when the pain gets bad helps reduce it a bit. 

I take a bunch of supplements everyday for it. Turmeric and Bromelain; and Collagen Type 2 are the standouts that really helped. The first has natural anti-inflammatory properties and the second is the Collagen for joints, but only seems to come with Type 1 and 2 attached.

Barring drugs and/or a brace... the best thing that I've found is to simply rest the joint.

None or all of this might work for you, but that stuff is my go to other than my arthritis drugs.

I ended up buying the OH2 and it's pretty awesome. I wear it at work. I'm an interaction designer/web developer, so I'm on the computer all day. The OH2 doesn't really hinder motion needed to do my job, but seems to add support.

Good luck.


----------



## trevor_022 (May 22, 2013)

I haven't tried to take any supplements yet but that is a good idea! I will have to try out the patches and tiger balm to see if it reduces the pain. I also have to sit at a desk literally all day working on multiple projects so anything that will make my day a little less painful atm would be awesome!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

[URL="https://s20.photobucket.com/user/ratcamaro/media/MTB/wristbrace.jpg.html"]



Braces are awesome! Mobility is good too.[/URL]


----------



## jredling (Aug 12, 2009)

I have the donjoy brace. I had wrist surgery in October. I was able to get the brace paid for through my insurance company. I was lucky my therapist ordered me the carbon one too. The brace works really well.


----------



## trevor_022 (May 22, 2013)

Those x-rays are interesting looking! How many times have you broken your wrists?


----------



## Totalbrody (Sep 28, 2013)

*What strap everyone using?*

6 yrs ago i dislocated my wrist, broke a few bones and tore everything on my dirtbike. Several surgery's and years later, i've been doing pretty good and getting heavily into mtn biking now. Sure enough i took a spill and aggravated my wrist so i'm forking out the $ for the OH2. *My question is which strap are you all using, the Lacer or Speed?*
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Totalbrody (Sep 28, 2013)

*strap*

I called Allsport and they recommended the Lacer strap has it provides the most support, which is more ideal for existing injuries.


----------



## Ozone88 (Dec 25, 2016)

I know this is quite old... but... was wondering how you are all going with your injuries and the oh2 brace.

I have a severe wrist injury i sustained back in 2009 flying down 42 stairs on my rigid 24" Revel. Broke 3 carpal bones, 2 ligaments, and one tendon needing a total of 7 screws and pins. And as a result of a golden staff infection under the biofilm on a screw, along with the ligaments not healing. I ended up with removal of one bone and a tri-carpal fusion, and a fair amout of scaring on my tendons around my carpal tunnel.
I'm truly in pain everyday but i want to ride again (bmx/mtb/fixie).

The only thing I've found to work is a combination of sports straping, a 661 brace that i swaped out the flimsy plastic for some aluminum plate i moulded, wrapping it all up in a boxxing strap. And if it calls for it some painkillers (paracetamol + codeine). 
And then i can still only ride for a few hrs.


----------

